# One For Mice Elf



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings lads, beautiful Saturday here. Sunny 73F outside.... don't know what I'm doing sitting behind a computer but I've been meaning to get this up. A new shooter I've made just for myself. I made one similar a while back and just had to make one for ME. It is nice and slim/pocketable! I decided to use woods similar to my "fancy butt" slingshot because they looked so well together!

Woods are:
Bacote, yellowheart/teak/yellowheart/paduak.

I have it banded with some double tapered 3/4 to 5/8in Theraband Black with length for butterfly.
Thanks for watching and as always....

Thanks for the constant inspiration this forum is able to provide


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, Toon!! that is really gorgeous. i love the way you blended all the colors and kept original shape. Very nice!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh yeah! That's very tasty, Brandon. Nice job!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot LVO, I appreciate it! No big palmswells to get stuck in the pocket : ) and DH, thanks buddy!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

That is a good lookin' shooter.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh wow...that looks good enough to eat !


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice, B.

I have one from B that I acquired in a trade, I still need to show everyone what he made.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice work! That Bocate is beautiful.

Cheers,
Northerner (only 30F outside at noon)


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Very, very nice work, Toon...well done


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Parnell and Ruthie! Rayshot, I knew you'd recognize this!







good to see ya : ) hope all is well. and thanks for the kind words Northerner, your basic ergo pdf was the first caddy design I ever tried back in the day, you rock dude.
and Sofreto, Thanks buddy! mucho thanks


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

This is PERFECTION, I say!!!!















Such a nice design, slim and smooth. The choice of woods is cheerful!! Amazing my friend ...You're such a Master








Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh Q! You really know how to make a man feel nice!







Para me chamar de mestre, você deve primeiro chamar-se um!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

wow brandon !!! that is one slim and sexy caddy !!
great job buddy !


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very nice contrast, basic and functional design, I liked, good job buddy bug


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

gracias reece and the great chepo, it doesn't get more basic a shape than that! love this little guy! thanks


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

love it!! but where is ur giraffe beetle makers mark? dont see it on there!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Marvelous! You have an enviable talent, Brandon. Unique too.
Knowing mice elf personally I can attest to the need to check your shoes often. This is not one of those times.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Mrpaint, good question!







I didn't put it on this one. Gotta rely on another peep for the laser time. Can't always jump on it when I finish a caddy. I didn't put any lasting finish on this one, just light oil. It will gladly take a wood burning tool or laser in the future. And Joe, what a nice thing to say! U rock


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice !!


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Mrpaint, good question!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did not know you were having it done with a laser, no wonder it looked so clean on your others!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

If you dig up one of those old posts, you'll see some explanation on the process. It's pretty sweet! My buddy does lasering for gun parts normally.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow! that came out nice, really like that bacote grain.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Oh Q! You really know how to make a man feel nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, How come you know portuguese????...That's is correct, man!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I used a translator silly!


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

It is ridiculously inspirational this site and it's work such as this that drives me to distraction.

Got a happy summer lollipop vibe about it alrighty and probably reflects your current climate. Friggin lovely work!


----------



## wood'n'rubber (Jan 25, 2012)

That is so **** slim! I love it!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Really beautiful Catapult.
Awesome work Btoon!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh man, i really like your work/ Style, looks awesome


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Rosco, wood n rubber, antrax and mr teh, you guys rock. Thank you for takin the time to say such kind words.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wowww B!









Your work is always impressive, love the colors especially the Padauk.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great slingshot.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Super awesome, Master Toon! Great stuff as usual, I love the super slim profile you're rockin'. The bocote is beautiful, I had to go get some for myself after that last one you showed me. Nice work.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats super,love the profile and the wood combinations are stunning.Bet it rides in your pocket like a old friend.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job, I really like that one!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Your glue ups are flawless.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Awesome lookin shooter! Nice work toon!


----------

